# Easing of restrictions from Monday confirmed



## odyssey06 (15 May 2020)

Easing of restrictions to begin on Monday with phase one.
Hardware but not homeware stores to reopen
Outdoor but not indoor construction allowed
Advice updated to wear face coverings in public transport, shops

Full details here:








						Taoiseach confirms 'it is safe' to go ahead with Phase One of re-opening from Monday
					

The announcement comes after Cabinet met today to discuss advice given by NPHET.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## Pinoy adventure (15 May 2020)

Is face covering mandatory in shops ?


----------



## odyssey06 (15 May 2020)

Pinoy adventure said:


> Is face covering mandatory in shops ?



No - it's an recommendation \ advisory only.

_“It is not going to be a legal requirement and there is two reasons for that. First of all, the science around it indicates that it may be beneficial but it’s certainly no substitute for all of the other things like washing your hands, social distancing and respiratory etiquette. Secondly, there are some people who will have allergies to face masks and face coverings, and things like that, and we have to bear that in mind. It is face coverings and there will be lots of information made available to people showing how to make face coverings at home, how to use them and how not to use them.”_









						Taoiseach advises public to wear face coverings on public transport and in retail stores
					

The use of face coverings will not be made a legal requirement.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06 (16 May 2020)

Dublin City Council has confirmed the following areas will reopen on Monday in light of yesterday’s announcement: 

Allotments
Silloge golf course for club members and the public provided they pre-book in advance
Tolka Valley golf course to the public provided it’s pre-booked
Tennis courts, but only where there is a club to manage the courts in accordance with social distancing guidelines
Car parks associated with outdoor amenities
The Causeway Road to the Bull Island Nature Reserve to vehicles. A new dedicated cycleway along the Causeway Road will be outlined to facilitate cycling.


----------



## odyssey06 (17 May 2020)

Better information now available on the gov.ie site:





						Public health advice in place right now
					






					www.gov.ie


----------



## Baby boomer (17 May 2020)

It's a good summary, but I wish they'd distinguish between actual law and mere advice.  The two conflict hugely.

I find it intensely frustrating that the Statutory Instruments are not being published until the very last minute.  Until, that's done, we're completely in the dark as to what's "allowed" and what's not.


----------

